# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for November 2010

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it. * 

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done.  Of course you still need to post the dream here because I check.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Tell a DC something you are thankful for

Advanced Task - Visit a non-online DV

----------


## ninja9578

A non-online DV is open to interpretation, it can be a coffee shop called DV, that blue bridge that used to be our logo, the lake and mountains from the banner...

----------


## PercyLucid

These are done.... but just as a part of the dream lol  

Will post later.

----------


## Rozollo

Hmm, I think I can do these.  Gonna start incubating for November.

----------


## PercyLucid

Here:

28.10.2010I am thankful of my Astral Body and psychic abilities!!!!! (long lucid) (L-DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Hi guys!!

I had recall every single night, but I do not have time for anything... However, I am going to try again to report my dreams daily (they are all on paper) I completed the lucid task for November (it is posted already on the Lucid Club) plus other lucid and a regular.

Third:

L-DEILD once more works and keep being a 100% success (also for Serenity  ::D: )

I fell back in the dream.  I was in the sky falling to the ground.  It was funny because I spawned back in the same place, but I was falling as I was technically not flying, just spawning.  I took flight easily and I remembered the tasks of the months.  I was still on the air and I remembered I needed to see something not online about "DV" I went to downtown and I saw a ton of buildings and hotels.  

One of the buildings was owned by Alex, and the building was called "DV"  It had a huge logo on the top of it that said, "DV" That was easy!!! Advanced done!!!  

My dream was very stable so I decided to land.  I saw a few guys who wanted to have a breakfast buffet on the top of a fancy hotel.  They were driving a monster truck (but it was about two feet long, one foot wide and one foot tall) I wondered how the hell they fit in there, but then, I remembered it was a dream.  I grabbed all both of these folks and the car and flew to the top of the building.  I placed the car in a corned and the DCs in front of the host.  A waited dropped his tray and he was very shock.  In fact, all the people stopped talking.  The host was surprised too.  I told him, "Here, these folks wanna eat!"  I jumped away the building and took flight again.

I saw a nice building who was like a cylinder.  It was empty in the middle and it had a pool.  It was a very cool building.  I was happy with the advanced task and I tried to Astral Project again.  I landed, closed my eyes and told myself I wanted to Astral Project.  Darkness appeared and I could not see nor move.  I felt my body in the dream, but I knew I was failing to Astral Project this time.  I did not want to end my lucid so I started to fly up and fast.  I could not see a thing, but I knew I was going to glue myself to the dream.  I flied high, very high.  I felt I was out of the Earth.  I started to descend, head first.  I was going as fast as a meteorite. I tried to open my eyes really hard, suddenly, I saw a few beams of light.  Yay!  I was still in the dream!!!  I kept flying until I saw everything very clean.  The sky was blue and the buildings were in the same position.

I was in front of the DV building again.  In the door, it had the DV logo as well.  I was wondering about meeting with Alex inside of it.  I knew I was an admin of the forum, so I was sure I would have access to all the restricted areas of the building.

I saw a very hot DC.  I wanted to have sex with her and try not waking up.  I approached at her and she laughed and moved away.  It was funny, I remembered reading somewhere that sometimes a DC might opposes a little bit.  I tickle her a little bit and pushed her panties down.  Everything was up to the last detail.  My heart started to race and I breath deeply.  We started to have sex and I saw my dream quality decrease a little and my heart race.  I kept moving my eyes and I looked into the sky.  There was a huge full moon, a black void, mars and a green planet.  We ended sex and I was still in the dream, yay!  

I decided to go to that blach hole in the sky.  I found it very amusing and interesting.  I took flight and I suddenly saw like a giant metalic bunny flying around and a flying boat coming at me.  I could not fly at maximum speed, so I decided to ride the boat instead.  I landed on the boat and talked to the guy to drive me to the vortex.  

During these flight, I encountered odd constructions.  We went to some ruins and I left the boat there.  There were some evil guys around messing up with something.  I saw the logo of my own business (FerPC) but it said, "Ferpc2218"  It was like 200 years after.  I was surprised in what my business turned into in my dream.

I found another DC and started to talk with him about my current business.  Suddenly, I found three quarters.  I told him, "This is funny. I am taking them but they will not come with me to waking!"  He agreen.  I said, "Turn into Karma!!!!!"  The coins started to vanish in my hand and became white vapor.  Then i said, 'That will work well with my Astral Body!"  The DC smiled and said, "Sure will do!"  I replied, "Yeah! You know! I am very thankful of my Astral Body and my Psychic abilities.  I am very happy with my gifts"  The DC replied, "Sure, you must be!"  I realized I did the basic task as well.  

I entered in a different room.  It was like a bathroom.  I was doing nothing during that moment and wondering how long the dream was going to be.  I thought in attempting to Astral Project again, when suddenly a zombie appeared from nowhere.  I destroyed him with energy, it was a small one.  I was hopping that a bigger zombie would not spawn, as I had no gun.  I bigger zombie appeared but when I was going to try to kill it.  I woke up.

Missed dream signs:
- None.

*Spotted dream signs:
- None.*

----------


## PercyLucid

Enjoy and have fun everyone!

----------


## Rozollo

Well, this was actually quite easy.

11.1:

Lucid Dream #2:

Per the usual, I'm going to put in red what was lucid, and blue what was non-lucid. Black will be non-dream stuff.

So, last night, I decided to try to use my REM Dreamer since I was having such poor luck as of late.   When using the dreamer, I always have vivid dreams and I wake up a lot.  Before the wake-back-to-bed, I had a really vivid dream where I was in a brand new house we made.  The house had a large kitchen flanking the left side of it, with a cozy looking living room.  I didn't get much further than that.  I wake up the first of several times and fail several WILD attempts.  I know once I checked my clock to be sure I was awake, then within seconds, I see a different clock saying I should be dreaming.  Somewhere in this waking and falling asleep, I dreamt of this tiny kid with a basketball.  It was in my journal, so I know it happened, but I can only see him in silhouette.  Finally, it was close to 6:30 or 6:45 when I went to sleep again.  I believe I see the dream form around me, but I am not too sure, until I hear my text tone go off, which is a loud 2 second sound, for some reason, I know that this is a dream and I become lucid.  I am in a theater with people watching dreams.  In the dream, it didn't dawn on me that this was my recreation of the November advanced challenge "Visit an offline DV."  As I walk around the theater, I see a girl following me, but my main goal is to get to the lobby to tell death to steal her soul.  Again, I am very goal oriented.  Instead, I realize I do not have full control over the environment, so I poke my finger through my hand, which succeeded.  It was an erie sight. I see my mom in the theater, and I tell her my basic task because I am aware the dream is ending.  I tell her I am thankful for learning how to dream properly.  Not long after that I can feel the dream fade to the room I was sleeping in, and I wake up.

I'm not too exciting about completing these so fast because I am concerned with the fact I had no control.  Luckily, I did have these tasks to fall back on.  I plan to start going through all previous months' basic and advanced tasks to increase my conscious recall in dreams and maybe increase my control.  So far, I am 2/2 LDs to Dream Tasks, which is great, but that's all I seem to have control in.

----------


## Requiem

That advanced task sounds really cool.  I'll have to give it a try.

----------


## jmanjohn

Basic is kinda gay. Sry to say it but why not have something interesting that has the dream reacting back to what you do instead of you doing something that won't have any effect. Like pull someones eye out in a dream. Thats simple, but could be challenging. Or even better is to have an intermediate level of task. Since basic is too easy and advanced can be challenging. Sorry for all the random input, but some thoughts to dwell on hopefully.

----------


## Medevila

It relates to November and is a basic lucid dreamtask...

----------


## saltyseedog

I had a dream that dreamviews was a video game like a week ago... I'm going to try the basic one that'l be easy  :smiley:

----------


## Requiem

> It relates to November and is a basic lucid dreamtask...



 It seems almost too easy.  You could see a DC walking far down the road and yell "I'm thankful for x!"

It doesn't really do much to improve your dream control abilities.  I was thinking eat turkey or family dinner.  Then you'd actually have to find the food or conjure it.

I suppose you have to find or conjure a dc to talk with just the same.  But at the end of the day, eating is more fun.  I'm sure everyone can agree with that.

----------


## MadMonkey

The tasks seem a little simple to me but interesting none the less. I am going to have to think about what I say and how I aproach the task so I think it's still a good one.  I hope I don't procrastinate on this one like I did last months.  :Sad:

----------


## ooflendoodle

Well I finally completed the advanced task I was having a lot of trouble with, riding a unicorn. Too bad it's November.  :Bang head:

----------


## Supernova

Hmm, the advanced task is pretty cool. I've already got an idea for it. I'm finally back to lucid dreaming full-on, so hopefully I'll get to try it out.

----------


## PercyLucid

Less chatting and more dreaming!!!!

Indeed they are easy!  When I saw this during the evening, I completed them right away.  However, my dream itself was more cool that this month's exercises.  They happened on their own.

Watch out though and do not bluff that this requires no control... there is a chance that you will spawn when you are alone.  On lucids dream, the amount of DC is reduced dramatically... watch out, this exercises might have failures too... on an average is easy, but not every single lucid will be an accomplishment.

----------


## Rozollo

I won't lie, the two wings look NICE!  Now, gonna try to do some past months' tasks.  They help me stay anchored in my dreams.

----------


## Zelgius

Completed the advanced task!





> Lucid! Advanced Task completed!
> 
> The dream goes on for what seems to be an hour, with many things happening that I can't recall. I vaguely remember asking my sister to look at my back and see if I have a tumor. Anyways, I'm with my classmates heading to class for the first day of school. We get to the door (for some reason our new homeroom is in the grammar school hallway) and I look at the detention log and somehow that reminds me: I'm now senior. So I say aloud to my friends, "Woah guys, I just realized: we're seniors now! It's our last year of high school!" They all look stunned and amazed by this revelation. Then I think to myself, "Wait a second... I'm not a Senior... I'm a Junior..." Dream check. DREAMING. I announce to my friends, "I'm dreaming! Clap for me!" Everyone cheers and whistles at my victory. I can only think of how trivial this moment is, and while they are accurate representations of the appearances and personalities of my friends, they're all false images created by my mind. At some point the scenery had changed, and we're in the Library Lab rather than in a grammar school classroom. I'm pacing around the classroom trying to remember my goal. I am flooded with goals that I think my friends suggested. At some point I consider having a duel with one of them to tell them at school, but I thought this would be a waste of time. I'm more interested in achieving goals and learning. I must have a goal, I would never go to sleep without one... Then I remembered and shouted, "November Task of the Month!" I remembered my induction practicing of what I thought would be an appropriate 'physical model' of Dream Views. I close my eyes and visualize the scene. I crouch down as if prepare for a race, then with a surge of energy I charge and rip my eyes open. My first attempt at teleportation: a success. And I even invented my own method without having to think how I would do it. Awesome. The scene is exactly as I had been visualizing it to be in the waking reality: a green hill jutting randomly above the horizon with the backdrop of a cloudy blue sky. I charge up the hill towards the dream characters that I imagined to be members of the Dream Views community. As I get closer, I begin to see them better. They're dressed exactly the same, all they're clothes grey and their skin a slightly lighter shade of the same color. They're all slouched and have no faces, just blank zombie like positions as they stumble around 'interacting' with one another. The meaning hits me: I'm just a speck of a person among a community of cookie-cutter stereotypes. I have no importance, nor do any of these 'individuals.' Maybe a reflection of how I view the world? I try conversing with one, but they all seem to convey the same message to me: that it doesn't make a difference. While this may seem depressing, it was actually nearly joyous in the dream. All I could do is marvel at the revelation that was before me; what dreams could show me. I walk around for about a minute longer among the zombies, then decide that this was enough for one dream. I wake up to record my experience.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Good, good!!!!

I like seeing my students accomplishing these tasks!!!  Well done on those MILDs  ::D:  ::muffin::

----------


## Zelgius

Haha yep! Percy you have no idea how thankful I am for your class. Really helped me. For the past 4 weeks, I've had at least one lucid each. One lucid a week is already way above average, and it's getting shorter! And I started in August! Thanks so much! Too bad I forgot to try an L-DEILD! That's tonight  :wink2:

----------


## Dire

So I finally completed my first basic lucid task of the month. Shortly after waking, however, I remembered that hold a text conversation was in fact _last_ month's basic. *sigh*

----------


## Rozollo

Haha, that's what happened in mine, except I was conscious enough to remember the date.  Feel free to keep track of past month's tasks.  My goal before attempting Tasks of the Year is to knockout all of the tasks for this year.  Should keep me busy.

----------


## Emiko

I have completed the Task of the Month! Here's an excerpt from my dream journal entry for last night. (I'm not done with it yet; it's LONG. I'll post it to my online DJ when I'm finished with it.)

-----

I walk into a spacious, modern restaurant that I recognize as the one inside the _onsen_ [hot spring] that I visited while I was living in Japan.  There are a few people sitting at tables here and there.  I walk through the restaurant, looking for one of my real-life friends [I don't remember which one now].  I don't find her there, so I decide to head for the restaurant's exit and go somewhere else.

The way to the exit is through a long passageway with a wall on the right side and an upholstered bench on the left side where guests can sit and wait for tables, which separates the passageway from the rest of the restaurant.  There are two people sitting on the bench.  As I approach the door, I think, _What shall I do next?  Task of the Month – cell phone – oh, yeah!_ For a split second, I think of getting out my cell phone to text somebody, but then I remember the new Task of the Month for November.  I turn to one of the two DCs sitting on the bench, the one sitting nearest the door, who happens to be a black, pregnant woman.  “Hey, can I tell you what I'm thankful for?” I say to her.

“Okay.”  She straightens, sitting forward on the edge of the bench, listening to me.

“I'm thankful for my family, and [something else I can't remember now], and my computer, and for being able to come here!” I say.  [Meaning, to the dream world.]  Unfortunately, the dream starts to fade again just as I'm finishing my sentence.

----------


## PercyLucid

And you are winged (You need the second pair though  :tongue2: )

----------


## Emiko

Thank you very much!  :smiley:

----------


## WhiteFusion

I'll work on this tonight! I'm new here but ive been LDing for awhile so im not technically 'new  :smiley:  '  :tongue2:

----------


## Puffin

I'll definitely try the advanced task.
I've been having less lucids recently which will make it harder, but..

----------


## anderj101

Yes, I got the basic task!  Here is the section from my journal from this morning.  

Upon not being able to see my reflection in the mirror, I became lucid.  I began to move around, trying to align my reflection in the mirror with no success.  A DC is standing behind me, asking me if I was dreaming, over and over and over again.  I think about trying to put my hand through the mirror, but am quite distracted by my DC.  Becoming quite annoyed at the DC, I turn around to tell him to shut up.  The moment I turn, he looks away from me.  I wave my hand in the air, as if I was waving goodbye and the DC begins to melt into a puddle on the floor.  I yell at the melting DC, “Thank you for melting into nothing, you annoying mother-f***er.  You just aided me in completing one of my short-term dream goals.”  The DC stares at me with a frightened expression while he melts away into a smoldering puddle on the floor.

----------


## Snowboy

> Yes, I got the basic task!  Here is the section from my journal from this morning.  
> 
> Upon not being able to see my reflection in the mirror, I became lucid.  I began to move around, trying to align my reflection in the mirror with no success.  A DC is standing behind me, asking me if I was dreaming, over and over and over again.  I think about trying to put my hand through the mirror, but am quite distracted by my DC.  Becoming quite annoyed at the DC, I turn around to tell him to shut up.  The moment I turn, he looks away from me.  I wave my hand in the air, as if I was waving goodbye and the DC begins to melt into a puddle on the floor.  I yell at the melting DC, “Thank you for melting into nothing, you annoying mother-f***er.  You just aided me in completing one of my short-term dream goals.”  The DC stares at me with a frightened expression while he melts away into a smoldering puddle on the floor.



 ::lol::  That's a nice thing to be thankful for!

----------


## LucidApprentice

These were voted as best? Riding a giant turkey or something would have even been better xD

  Oh well, advanced is kind of cool.

----------


## Waterknight

Wow I wish I wou;d have read this last night. I told a DC that I was thankful to have her as a friend but I didnt know about the task.... oh and also it was in a non-lucid portion of a dream that seemed really long.

----------


## PercyLucid

anderj101 you are winged!

Good job!

----------


## Perlinfalcon

So I couldn't figure out a way to make it more interesting, but I did the basic task last night anyway. Here is some of the dream:

There are windows just below the peak of the roof that are triangular. I fly in through them and hover up by the ceiling. The room looks like our main room, but the ceiling is much higher-maybe thirty feet. There is an iron chandelier I grab onto. I remember someone saying they like to do back flips in lucid dreams, so I flip backward. The room spins and I land on my ass. I try it again, jumping up to the height of the chandelier. I flip backwards and am amazed at how realistic it feels. I land on my ass again. There are two people in the room with me, cheering me on. I try a few more times and get better each time until I land on my feet. There is a girl with dark blond hair sitting on a futon playing a guitar. There is another girl on a couch across from her. I wonder what to do next. This is a good long dream. Of course! Find Creechilka! (my giant eagle) I open the door to go outside. Then I think I might as well do the ToTM. So I turn back to the two girls. I say,"You know what I'm thankful for? I'm thankful I live in such a beautiful place." And, since it seems to be the expected thing to say, I add,"and that I have good friends like you." Even though I knew I didn't know who the girls were. But they seem pleased.

----------


## PercyLucid

Winged!

----------


## Phoinix

I am running away, skipping steps ..jumping staircases. Don't know what I'm running from but I don't stop to look back I just keep going. I finally reach the last staircase and there is just a wall at the end of it. I look back and the stairs have disappeared. I look forward and a window appears, so I decide to jump out of it and fly away. I go through it as it as if it was never there. I start to fly forgetting that I was running away from something. I decide to just keep going and as I do I start to realize ...I'm flying ... I'm dreaming. So I stop in mid air and realize I am hovering over an ocean. I look straight and see mountains so I fly to them. I quickly remember my dream task that I've been thinking of before I went to sleep. The mountains become clear to me, they are the mountains from the banner. I start to feel like I'm about to awaken and I start to spin and look up. The clouds started to spin with me. I felt the wind, and the mountains became large willow trees and a field of grass with tulips and butterflies.I felt one with the realm around me so I thanked myself for I created this beautiful realm of imagination.

----------


## PercyLucid

I can only grant you the advanced task. Good job!

Basic task is not approved: "Tell a DC something you are thankful for"  Yourself does not count  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

These are fun to read  :smiley:

----------


## aelephant

This was my 1st attempt at any "Task" & one of my 1st lucid dreams (although the lucid part did not last long).

This part of my dream started with me on a motorcycle, fighting Chinese dagger throwing men in traffic. There was one on a motorcycle next to me & I swung my leg out and leaned the 'cycle over to kick him, but lost control & laid it down. My dream rewound & I kicked him again, this time without falling over. A Chinese dagger throwing man was leaning out the window of a car ahead of me, forcing me to dodge behind other cars. The dream transitioned to me on foot, running through a mall or subway with stairs & railings. Dagger men started appearing almost everywhere & as I fought them off, a couple of Caucasian guys appeared & they were fighting me too. I had some kind of shield or bag in my hand & used it to smash the white guys on the head. I used it to block the knives that were thrown at me. Eventually there were quite a few dagger men & a big fat guy with bigger knives appeared. He wasn't going to throw them at me & wanted to cut me up. I started getting worried that I wasn't going to be able to handle all of it & I would die. I started to think... "What would happen if I die?" then I realized, it didn't matter, this was a dream! At that moment a great calm came over me & I decided I'd let them kill me to see what would happen. Then, in a flash I remembered the Task of the Month & said to all of them, "Thank you for fighting me." Instantly they vanished into smoke or fog, except for one (for some reason). Since I was now completely lucid, I figured I'd better touch something to try to ground myself in the dream. I reached behind me for a metal railing... & woke up!

 :Shades wink:

----------


## Erii

I completed the lucid task on November 5th 
Ok so it was night time and I became lucid right away and I saw an ocean and I decided to fly over it and it was beautiful, after that I went back and there were like business men walking and I was yelling "everyone! I'm dreaming! You guys are in my dream" and they were like "yeah, whatever, sure I'm in your dream" like being sarcastic and then I was like "I'm thankful for having a lucid dream. See I just completed a task of the month" then they were fettig angry at me and felt scared so I went off and explored other parts of where I was at, then I woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job you two!!

You are winged!

----------


## Vesterguard

Hey all,

Been a bit of a dryspell regarding recall and lucidity recently, but managed to get the basic task done this night, the dream is here.

Unclean Boxing Match, seeking education in sleep cycles, summoning Vader for a duel - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

Shouldn't be any reason I couldn't do the advanced, but technology failed me a bit this night, but will be sure to try it out again should I be lucky enough to have another lucid =)

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job!

This exercises usually are dry-spell breaker.

You are winged!

----------


## Vesterguard

> This exercises usually are dry-spell breaker.



Aye it would seem so, had another lucid after going back to bed, albeit a lucid with next to no control and rather disgusting... and since I was sort of forced to go with the plot... well... It was still a lucid wasn't it =P

----------


## MadMonkey

I completed the basic task last month. I would have done it sooner if I hadn't also been in a dry spell. Here is the part of my dream that I completed it in.





> I went into the hallway and turned on the light and then the lights in my family room. I was happy that I was finaly lucid again. I got a bowl of grapes I saw on the kitchen table to help stay stable. I knew I had to do the task of the month and wasn't sure who I should tell what I am thankfull for. My parrents were the closest so I went in their room . I went over to my mom and woke her up. She told me to go back to sleep and was really grumpy. I asked her if she wanted to know what I was thankful for and she said no. I decided it would be better to tell my dad so I went over to his side. He asked me why I was awake and I asked him if he wanted to know what I was thankful for. He said sure and thankfuly wasn't grumpy like my DC mom. 
> 
> I said "I am thankfull for the great life God has given me..." I paused for a second, thinking about what else to say "and all the great things I can do in it."



You can also read the full dream in my dream journal http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/madm...given-me-9334/ or in my shared dreaming student work book.

----------


## rynkrt3

I read this post a few days ago and thought it to be a lot easier than most of the monthly task.

Last night I had a DILD that went as follows:  Sitting on the couch with my one of my beagles, we start to play tug-a-war with a raccoon toy he plays with a lot.  About 1 minute later I see the same beagle (I have 3) walk through he living room and into the kitchen.  I think nothing of it and continue messing with my dog.  Not to long after the first incident, I see a black lab walking through my house, I have never owned a black lab.  I have some burst of awareness, I say to myself, this is odd, I might be dreaming.  A nose plug RC confirms it, I stabalize my dream by touching things in my house, observing the amazingly realistic scenery.  I walk into my parent's room to find my mother folding cloths.  I always love messing with DC's in my LD's.  I start a conversation with her about thanksgiving and our up coming plans.  All of a sudden I remember the monthly task to tell a DC what your thankful for.  I ask my mother(DC) what she is most thankful for, she humorously replied "My iPad."  I start laughing.  I tell her "I am thankful for the ability to live inside of my mind every once and a while."  I get a reply back of her saying "True power lies in your head son, never forget that."  I am now very excited because, for one, I have had a decent LD so far, and two, I got my monthly task done  :smiley:   Skipping a few unnecessary parts here--->  I love flying in my LD's, I go outside and begin to hover around, feeling very unstable I land and try to fly again.  My flying was terrible, I has almost no control of where I wanted to go.  Only moments later I woke up, very happy with the DILD I had just had.

----------


## PercyLucid

Winged!

Good job!

----------


## ninja9578

Yay beagles!  ::content::

----------


## CasperKid

The dream starts off with me walking down this open field at night with no one around me. I am walking on grass, and I can see a bunch of stuff in the distance, but I have this feeling like I know exactly where I am going. I keep walking for about a minute and eventually find myself sitting on a porch with Dean, William and an old man. I look over at Dean and he is lying down on some stairs, and I think that's typical for Dean, who would normally come over to my house and just sleep on my couch. 

Will, the old man and I are talking about some important topic I can't specifically recall right now. Suddenly there is this loud noise to the right and it's this truck that is trying to back into it's logical space. It's making a lot of noise and it has to go through a long, drawn out procedure of getting through this tiny space in order to park. It pulls forward, and shifts positions and goes back. It's hard to explain but the entire process takes about 2 minutes to complete. After it's done I l walk over and see that the truck has compacted to the size of a normal car, and I think that is really weird how it all happened.

When I go back to talk to Will, I recognize him as an HSfriend (friend from high school) and immediately I become lucid! I tell him that I am lucid and that I have full control over my dream and I can do whatever I want right now. He sits and just looks at me silently. I then tell him that I have always looked up to him and that I think he is really cool. He says "whoa." I don't know what else to say so I walk past him and find another of my high school friends, Sean. He walks up to me and says "I love you, man" and gives me a big hug. I say "I love you too dude, thank you." When we are hugging, I close my eyes and things go black, which causes me to start to lose lucidity. I remember that I can spin around, so I start to spin but my brain sort of comes back into my body and I can feel my body spinning in a dream while my body is remaining still on the bed. It feels really weird because I have the sensation that I'm spinning in the bed while I'm not moving at all.

----------


## PercyLucid

Nice job on the lucid, and a cute one, but you did not meet the Task of the Month requirements, unfortunately.

You were close though!!  Each time you try to fall asleep, specially in the middle of the night, try to recall this scenery, it will help you to become lucid.  If so, do not forget to say to him you are very thankful of having him as a friend... then Percy or Ninja will reward you with a pair (or two) of wings  ::D:

----------


## Waterknight

Ive started seeing the letters DV showing up around places since joining here its funny. That would probably end up in a dream and I wouldnt even notice. If I have a lucid dream tonight I will try to find a book titled dreamviews will that work? Both of my recent LDs have included libraries so it shouldnt be hard to find a book if I am in another similar situation

----------


## ooflendoodle

Finally!
Well I got basic two days ago and forgot to enter it. This was pretty short.
I became lucid in a kitchen where my family and I were having Thanksgiving dinner, for some reason we had a chef so I thanked her for the turkey and walked outside with night vision powers to find DV but I woke up.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I was awake in my bed. i got up to go to the bathroom. I noticed that the hall was longer than it normally is. Then i noticed that in RL i dont even have a hall. I was really weirded out because it was really realistic. I even had a moment were i thought i might have spent the night at a friends house. 

I did an RC and discovered that i was dreaming. I wanted to fly. (i have a real problem with flying) but this time i had no problem flying. I started out levitating and then flew through my roof. I wanted it to make some destruction but didnt. I look down and see something that resembled my towns main street but it was closer to my house then it is in RL. 

Everything was suddenly daylight. DC's were walking around which is weird because nobody does that in miami.  I told a DC that i was thankful for being able to fly and not having tunnel vision. (that i have a lot in LD's.) 

The DC started laughing at me like i was insane. Then she turned to her friend and was like "do you understand this kid??" 

The next thing i wanted to do was visit DV. I went into the shop and it resembled chapters (a local book and coffee shop). There wasnt any DV logo's other then the lucid dreaming sign in the outside door. 

Immediately i felt that i was being suffocated, i screamed and woke myself up.. 

Does anyone know what could have happened?
Also this is the longest lucid were i didnt have to DEILD or stabilized.*

----------


## Mediabat

Awesome! I love the non-online DV. Is there a permanent non-online DV?

----------


## PercyLucid

dakotahnok winged!

Too close on the advanced!

ooflendoodle winged also!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Darn i thought it would count...

ill do it tonight*

----------


## WhiteFusion

did you try breathing through your mouth? cause you cant breath when your mouth is closed haha which is how most people sleep

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks!

----------

